
Ask HN:  How to be happier  - MTmind
I'm terribly worried that this question will be brushed aside as ridiculously naive, but what the heck.<p>How do you make yourself a happier person?<p>I ask this question because I've just graduated from high school, and the transition has forced me to focus seriously about what I'm going to do for the rest of my life.  The best answer I could come up with is "contribute to the betterment of mankind", which I think many HN users can sympathize with.  However, as I tried to flesh out my response into a meaningful plan, I realized I have no idea how to make the world a happier place!  In truth, I don't even know how to make myself a happier person!<p>In light of this, I figured that's the first thing I should do.  I'd immensely appreciate anybody giving their two cents on this silly question.
======
waivej
I would read about Buckminster Fuller. He had the same goal. For example,
"Critical Path" is a good start.

Another book to consider is "How to Get Control of Your Time and Your Life" by
Alan Lankin.

Invest time to understand yourself. This could be learning about Zen/Buddhism
or just taking time out to journal, take walks, etc.

As a member of Hacker News, you might want to look for "worthwhile problems"
to throw your energy at. Good problems need to be hard enough to be
interesting and help enough people but still be attainable.

~~~
MTmind
Buckminster Fuller seems absolutely brilliant. Thank you for leading me on to
him :)

------
digitalWestie
Not naive or stupid at all. You're doing the right thing by asking people
their opinions.

I've got a task for you, instead of asking what "would make me happy?" ask,
"What excites me?". Think about the last few times you were really excited at
the prospect of something. Can you imagine something just as exciting now? Do
that!

Also, to help you with your search I recommend you read these 3 books...

Linchpin by Seth Godin - Seth is really easy to read and quite inspiring. -
Helps you think about how you could best find a niche and define yourself. -
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Linchpin-Indispensable-career-
create...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Linchpin-Indispensable-career-create-
remarkable/dp/0749953357)

Tim Ferris' 4 Hour Work Week - Not everyone is a fan of lifestyle designers
like Tim. It can seem a bit shallow at times. You might find the same too. In
any case, Tim helps you find what you want to do (and how to do it).

Covey's 7 Habits -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Seven_Habits_of_Highly_Effe...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Seven_Habits_of_Highly_Effective_People)

------
antidoh
Other suggestions are great.

I would add, as necessary but not sufficient, keep your affairs in order, and
always know what you're going to do today and how to do it.

------
stephengillie
Explore the world and discover what makes you happy. Hopefully it will be
something that makes money; if not you'll have to find a career you enjoy (or
don't mind doing every day, at least) to pay the bills.

